# What pancake lens for the G1?



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Think my first lens buy will be one of the pancakes so slim down the camera for motorcycling this summer. Will leave the birding lens for later

Any thoughts?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

14mm/f2.5 - inexpensive (under $200 via eBay), good quality, unbelievably tiny, fast AF
20mm/f1.7 - more expensive and can be hard to find in-stock, excellent quality, merely small rather than tiny, relatively slow AF
Oly 17/f2.8 - can be had quite cheap if you look around. I haven't personally used this lens, but I think it would also be a reasonable choice for you.
...and an off-the-board option, because it's only $69 right now at B&H (after $200 instant rebate): the Panasonic 3D lens. If you have the means to view the images, of course. "Serious" photographers poo-poo this one, but I'll bet it's a lot of fun. 

For your purposes, I'd think the 14mm would be the best option, but the other two are worth considering if you find a deal.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I like tiny and the price. Thanks - rather spend on the birding lens.
These just rely on the big capture surface?

Think there is a market for the stock lens.?

Came across this - is there any potential for this for birding or do I need more.?? thanks

*Panasonic 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6 Lumix G Vario MEGA OIS Zoom Micro Four Thirds Lens for Panasonic and Olympus Micro Four Thirds Cameras*

The comments on the 300 seem to indicate 200-220 is the sweet spot for that lens but it seems the lenses like to perform best at up to 2/3 to 3/4 of the maximum zoom. Is there a reason for that?

••

This is the 300 version reviews and sure do like the photo quality in the thread but I notice he is shooting raw and sharpening - maybe I should try fiddling with that aspect on the current lens to get a feel for it.

*Panasonic Lumix G Vario 100-300mm F/4.0-5.6 OIS Lens Field Review*

Panasonic Lumix G Vario 100-300mm F/4.0-5.6 OIS Lens Field Review - Page 3 - Micro Four Thirds User Forum

One is available $525 tax in but not in a hurry about it.










Hmmm this price maybe $199 is a good first step 



















Panasonic 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6 Lumix G Vario MEGA OIS Zoom Micro Four Thirds Lens for Panasonic and Olympus Micro Four Thirds Cameras
by Panasonic
4.5 out of 5 stars See all reviews (78 customer reviews) | Like (82)
List Price:	$349.95
Price:	$199.00 
You Save:	$150.95 (43%)
In stock on June 1, 2012.

Pulled the trigger on this as a start point for zoom. Almost within my $800 budget for pancake and zoom if I can get a little for the stock G1 lens.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

For birding, 200mm will just make you wish it was longer...... I am forever wishing my 300 was a bit 'longer'.

Sortta like motorcycles - fast being never fast enough......


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actually I've always been intermediate on bikes as well. I like the agility and handling on the intermediate machines and as long as it can get to 100 mph actual in reasonable time that's my envelope.

Some of the reviews have been raving about the 14-140 compact and they use it for everything.

Micro 4/3rds Photography: Lumix G HD 14-140mm f/4-5.8 zoom lens

at $199 tho I figure the 45-200 will be a cost effective start. I'm nowhere near competent with the camera yet.

Want the pancake for point and shoot situations so I stop carrying the TZ and a longer lens to play with. The 200 image stablization seems good enough for handheld

Good info here..

Micro 4/3rds Photography: Lumix G 45-200mm f/4-5.6

Does not look much longer than the 14-45 that the camera came with - this shows it against the much more expensive 14-140










this is the 200


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The 45-200 is a good start for a long lens, though admittedly I'm no birder. At $200, it's a good buy. But it is kind of beefy compared to the 45-175.

rgray: what format are you using? Note that this lens is 90-400 in 35mm-equivalent terms...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah figured that - I think I'll be within 40' or less on most birding which should allow handheld at a moderate zoom.

For waterbirds - I'll likely try a small tripod and see how it goes. Learning curve with a good body should carry me for a couple of years. The Norway -Atlantic Islands cruise in early fall will show off the long lens. I figure to carry the long lens on the mcycle and use the pancake on the camera in my pocket.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> I like tiny and the price. Thanks - rather spend on the birding lens.
> These just rely on the big capture surface?


Yes, they use the full sensor area. 



> Think there is a market for the stock lens.?


It can be had for about $100-150 new if you look around (but it's $269 at Vistek... but doubt many people pay that much). IMO it's probably worth more to you as a general-purpose lens, but if you're really not interested in it you could try for $75 on Craigslist and see what happens.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

K - might just keep it around then - if I thought I could get $120 for it might be worth it but I suspect there is a glut of them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Zoom zoom - low light and not bad










about 30 meters away - sailor Jude says closer to 40 

surprised how small it is.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

With image stabilization on the lens on 










without - quit low light levels in late evening at 8.30 pm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

pretty happy with the zoom and stability










girl on a demo flight










and a couple of ducks but awkward light angle.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Really enjoying the set up now....can slip the Gx1 into shirt pocket and it's fast to shoot and focus and getting better at switching to the zoom.

PLeased with results










$173 for pancake lens
$199 for 45-200 zoom

$690 tax in for the camera and 14-42 stock lens.

Over budget but not by a whole lot.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

ach blew the budget - bought the bigger zoom - good price tho and a number of birders use it. Fatter than the 200 but still fits in jacket pocket and in my jacket with the zoom attached and the strap around my neck - so that works.













> The Lumix G VARIO 100-300mm / F4.0-5.6 / MEGA O.I.S. offers a long zoom range of 100-300mm (35mm camera equivalent: 200-600mm) while achieving minimum distortion and chromatic aberration by implementing advanced lens system including an ED (Extra Low Dispersion) lens. The Lumix G VARIO 100-300mm / F4.0-5.6 / MEGA O.I.S. incorporates Panasonic's MEGA O.I.S. (Optical Image Stabilizer), which makes it easy to shoot super clear shots even in telephoto shooting or in low-lit situations without using a tripod by suppressing the blur caused by a hand shake. When mounted on Lumix G micro system cameras, the Lumix G VARIO 100-300mm / F4.0-5.6 / MEGA O.I.S. allows use of the advanced contrast AF system, which includes a face recognition function, for more convenient, more enjoyable shooting. The Lumix G VARIO 100-300mm / F4.0-5.6 / MEGA O.I.S. complies with the Micro Four Thirds System, an interchangeable lens camera system that was designed and developed to optimize the characteristics of digital technology. Despite its extremely compact size and superb optical performance, this lens brings out the full capabilities of the 4/3-type image sensor, achieves smoother live view in superb combination with camera's body and allows a variety of unique features such as the contrast AF function of Lumix G micro system cameras. 7 aperture blades consists a circular aperture diaphragm and produces an attractive smoothness in out-of-focus areas even shooting at large aperture settings. This lens system uses multi-coated lens elements that reduce ghosts and flare to an absolute minimum, helping deliver a high optical performance.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

played today - 50' away across the road handheld - good light tho


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Getting the hang of it, I see. 

Couple of tips for your long lenses:

- in good light, try stopping down a little. i.e. use f5.6 when max available is f4.0, or f7 when max available is f5.6. The reason is that even at an aperture like 4.0 or 4.5, a long lens will tend to have quite shallow depth of field/focus. Some of the big fellow in your photo appears to be slightly out of focus, and that may be the reason

- when your shutter speed is showing 1/500 or faster (maybe 1/1000 when zoomed all the way to 300mm), or when using a tripod, switch off OIS (convenient with your two long lenses, not so much with newer lenses that don't have a physical switch). You'd think OIS systems would be smart enough to switch themselves off when not needed, but apparently most aren't. Turning it off achieves a few things: conserves battery power, generates less heat, and may actually improve sharpness of some images at fast shutter speeds (you should try testing this for yourself; you might find that even at high speeds you see the effects of hand shake, and thus should disregard this idea). If you ever turn it off, don't forget to turn it back on when shutter speeds are slower.

So, assuming full mid-afternoon sunshine, my settings for that shot would probably have been: aperture priority - f8 assuming it's zoomed to 300mm, ISO 160, OIS off if shutter speed 1/1000 or faster.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks

Was just letting the camera do it's thing while I got used to handling it.
Notice this lens does not support the AI+ so not sure of the consequences but definitely it tends to wash out.

Caught this cute little by play with swallows = an eager suitor a stand offish female - made me laugh as he kept coming back and getting the cold shoulder.










But damn that WAS a blue sky behind them tho shooting into the late afternoon light at about a 20 degree off the sun angle.

The cattle were across the road about 25 meters away and well lit so figured I'd fool around a bit.

The AF on the big lens is slower than the smaller zoom and of course much slower than the 14mm.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I've never seen a sky so thoroughly blown out. Congrats! I'm guessing you did this by spot-metering on one of the birds?

I think this pic would have benefited from -1 or so exposure compensation. Maybe even more. If the birds had come out too dark, you could have boosted the shadows in post. You might still try highlight recovery, especially if you used raw.

What is AI+?


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I can vouch for the face that the panasonic 20mm f1.7 is a great lens, Yes the AF isn't the fastest around but its darn sharp


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

AI+ kicks in as part of the point and shoot. Can't quite figure when its A AI or AI+.

The first two are variations on automatic - 

I was surprised the sky was so blown as well.

same bird - nother shot - facing the same direction .....go figure.

Guess the AI got messed 










then a minute later another blow out.










turned around shot the another direction (90 degree shift but almost direction away from the sun which was rather low ) and it was fine.










Dunno - still have to experiment.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Either you've got way too much backlight for a viable shot (given enough backlight, either blown-out sky or underexposed bird is practically inevitable), or there's something wonky with your metering.

I'd say it's time to play with metering modes -- you may need to switch from iA to P mode for this (in P, the camera still sets shutter, aperture and [optionally] ISO). Exposure compensation is also worth getting to know (should be available in iA but not 100% sure of that). And keep the sun at your shoulder or behind you as much as possible.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh will get there - spending enough time with it.

Impressed with the big lens. 30 m away 










there is a spider web - not the clearest shot but still ...


----------

